
Show HN: Soundslice – YouTube + synced guitar tabs + HTML5 - adrianh
http://www.soundslice.com/
======
dpcan
As a guitar player, I'm at the --- played it in my college dorm room, learned
all the Nirvana songs --- level.

That being said, your "demos" on the home page are incredibly awesomely
impressive. And..... way way way beyond where I will ever find the time to get
to.

And when I clicked the "Play with an example" link I literally LOL'd!!!

I may have no idea who your target audience is, but from this example.... it's
not me :/

If you wanted to inspire someone like me to run upstairs, grab my guitar, and
come back to your site to try it out really quick - and probably get hooked, I
would consider making one of your demos pretty dumb-simple, if you know what I
mean. Something fun or well known, not copyrighted of course, but something I
could accomplish right now with my guitar.

But maybe I'm not your customer, I don't know.

If I am, maybe consider 2 buttons: Beginner Example and Advanced Example.

Good luck, this looks awesome.

~~~
sologoub
I'm in the same skill-level as you are, but I had a completely opposite
reaction.

For me, this was amazing because it distilled how something as hard as the
example is played and can be learned.

~~~
GuiA
A great piece of software in the same space as SoundSlice is Capo:

<http://supermegaultragroovy.com/products/Capo/>

~~~
robotmay
Capo's pretty good but I find it quite labour intensive to put the tabs in.

------
binarysolo
Well done! Polished and nice product.

Though as a musician who reads off of sheet music -- is there a way to un-
Guitar-Hero-ify the scrolling tabs thing? Maybe my video card is too slow or
something, but following the notes is _really_ tiring on my eyes, in addition
to dealing with low refresh rate of the visuals.

Edit: d'oh, just noticed the settings to page instead. Would be nice to have
more measures before it pages though (again, stone age sheet reader here -- as
a musician I probably cache 1-4 measures ahead of what I need to play, when
sight reading).

Edit 2: Aha, found the features once I logged in; spoke too soon. :) I think
if you make the benefits of creating an account and signing in apparent you'd
get even better signup... I guess I'm just missing things all over the place
but it definitely would have gotten me to sign up sooner when I realized I
could unlock more features.

~~~
adrianh
Thanks! Glad you found the scroll type preferences. For more, check out the
tutorial (annotated on Soundslice, naturally):
<http://www.soundslice.com/yt/8zgsQ9qgA7s/>

(Edit) You might also try zooming out a wee bit so that the notes don't go by
as quickly. That's helped me a lot as I've used it.

~~~
binarysolo
Aha! There they are -- fantastic! :)

------
wavesounds
Dude this rules awesome job!

Only issue for me is that even in 1/2 speed its moving to fast for my eyes to
focus on the numbers. So what I need is to have the lines separated like
musical notation so that I can look down and read ahead and see the next line
coming, without the numbers moving, so my eyes can focus.

Pretty much everyone that reads music/tabs reads ahead of where they are
actually playing its probably something you do subconsciously without
realizing it but being unable to do so makes reading tabs much harder.

Other then that this is really really cool!

~~~
craigc
I was going to comment something very similar. I think perhaps the scrolling
should default to "Paged" instead of "Autoscroll".

It's hard to focus on a moving target and "Paged" feels more natural to me
since that is how sheet music works. It allows you to look ahead without
worrying about the upcoming notes moving.

~~~
mcgwiz
Completely agree. My 2 cents:

Since an individual can only play one part at a time, rather than showing two
scrolling parts, two pages of the same part should be shown. Initially, page 1
can be shown above page 2. The playhead is the only thing that moves, from the
left of the screen to the right. Initially it moves across page 1. When it
reaches the right side of the screen, it moves to the start of page 2, below
and to the left. At that time, page 1 is replaced with page 3. This way the
pages remain still, while allowing the user to progress through the song.

------
sharkweek
This is beautifully designed, huge improvement to the current tabs market
available for guitarists. Congrats on a great product!

edit: I am curious about one thing -- how do you plan on handling copyright
down the road?

2nd edit: Feature request, if you hover over chords, it'd be cool if it showed
the finger placement

~~~
jdunck
Copyright: YouTube is the host and already has well-formed
copyright/takedown/safe harbor policies.

The transcription/tab output itself can not be copyright - sweat of the brow.

There is the question of whether a useful user resource can be maintained
if/when the host video is taken down - can the tab stand alone without the
original audio?

I think so - reduced utility, of course, but legally on solid ground and still
better than tabs alone.

~~~
rprasad
Sweat of the brow is not currently and never has been a defense to copyright.
Otherwise, copyright on books could be evaded by simply copying a book word
for word.

The original composer owns the copyright on the arrangement itself. Your
imperfect transcription is a separate derivative work but is still subject to
the copyright of the original.

So the question remains: how do you plan on dealing with the copyright issues?

But if you can survive the copyright issues, the site itself is impressive.

~~~
jdunck
I'm not the poster/site author, and we're saying the same thing. My claim is
that since YouTube ultimately is responding to copyright complaints,
SoundSlice is no worse than a tab-sharing site with regard to infringement. I
don't see how they can be liable.

~~~
aggronn
I'm not following this thread; Are you suggesting that him sharing tabs isn't
subject to copyright? Tabs sharing websites have to pay royalties, and have
had to for several years:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tablature#Legal_issues>

------
ronyeh
This is awesome. One bit of feedback: It'd be cool to have some fixed area on
the screen where you are showing the current chord (in a big font), while the
video is playing. In the Super Mario example:

<http://www.soundslice.com/yt/Y6ti5f-LHp4/>

It's tough for me to follow the tab while it's scrolling rapidly by... so I'd
like to see a big A7 / B / etc. on the top right corner of the screen, so I
can follow along with my guitar.

~~~
skeletonjelly
Yeah I get a bit of a blur which makes it difficult to follow. Not sure how
you'd fix this without making it too jarring. Your idea would definitely help.

------
smattiso
Awesome! I coded this exact same concept about 4 years ago (livetabber.com...
your name is better). I was really hoping somebody would do it for real.

Do you plan on adding functionality to help people create SoundSlices? I'll
just list the features I put in the concept maybe you will find some useful.

* Ability to slow down the track to let the musician hear the notes more easily while transcribing. * Import existing ASCII tabs and input a BPM to create a base annotation that the user can then tweak. -2-4-7- gets imported differently than -247-. Does this by stretching the tab to fit the time of the song. This was very useful. * Attempted to do pitch detection and bpm detection... didn't work so well maybe tech has changed. * Show guitar fingerings. * Allow the user to "highlight" a portion of the song so that it will loop only that portion. This is useful for both annotating and learning. E.g. highlight the solo and slow it down to "hear" the notes better while annotating while looping it, or slowing it down to practice it repeatedly. * Use arbitrary formats as input (spotify, pandora, mp3 file, etc.)

Please kill GuitarPro and ASCII tabs for me :)

------
igorgue
This is really cool, when I was starting with web development you made Django.
Now I'm learning guitar and you start Soundslide, thanks a lot Adrian, good
luck!

~~~
adrianh
Glad I could help! :-D

------
zmmmmm
This is really amazing and wonderful.

I hope it doesn't come into the cross hairs of sheet music / copyright
industry the way most of the tabs and lyrics sites seem to have.

------
saturdayplace
This is a solution to a problem I didn't even know I had until I played with
it. Well done!

~~~
Breakthrough
Same here. Long gone are the days of me queuing up the song I want to attempt
to jam to, then having to find the tabs somewhere (I just play once in a while
for fun, I can't read chords), and struggle through it...

This seems like an intuitive and logical approach to learning both how to play
particular songs, as well as improving tempo comprehension. Well done, I'm
quite impressed with my Soundslice experience thus far!

------
tchock23
Wow - this is awesome. Well done!

Any plans to add lyrics to the annotations? It would be cool to be able to
follow other contributors as well because some people are great at tabbing
things out and others are terrible. Some sort of star rating on the quality of
the tab (similar to UltimateGuitar) would be nice as well.

Also, small usability suggestion - I signed up and went looking for a way to
start making annotations, but couldn't find it. It took me a while to realize
I had to verify my email address before I could use the full capabilities of
the site. It may be worth calling that out earlier on (or even skipping the
email verification if you can).

~~~
adrianh
Thanks! There's nothing stopping people from adding lyrics as "basic track"
annotations, aside from the awkward question of "do I annotate each word
separately, or phrases?"

The site doesn't require email verification to start using it... What was it
you couldn't find -- the "Add track" plus button?

~~~
tchock23
Yeah - I couldn't find the "Add track" button. I guess I didn't initially get
the concept that you had to search for a video before you could annotate it,
but now it makes perfect sense...

------
skippyta
Adrian: as you are one of the only people on YouTube I've ever subscribed to,
I felt the need to say that this is fantastic not only for the features of the
software itself, but also because you've provided a wealth of tabulature for
your own arrangements. And it's intuitive to use and GREAT for practicing. The
ability to scope out which part of the track I need to loop for practice is
invaluable!

This is really remarkable stuff, and I hope to see more in the future!

Also, if you could please get back tor recording a little ditty here or there
for public enjoyment, it'd be much appreciated :)

~~~
adrianh
Hey, thanks for subscribing, and for the kind words! I've transcribed a bunch
of my own stuff and plan on doing more in the coming weeks (it's a win/win --
good marketing for Soundslice _and_ people get to learn the arrangements).

And, yes, I need to get back on a regular YouTube posting schedule... :-)

------
cocoflunchy
So _that_ is why Django is called Django! Awesome ;)

------
opminion
Amazing for what it allows and also for what it illustrates.

In Yesterday [1], shouldn't the song structure appear at the bottom instead of
at the top? The layers correspond to decreasing levels of granularity, and I
cannot thing of any good reason why they should not be in that order.

[1] <http://www.soundslice.com/yt/lBWra6snX-g/>

------
mnicole
This is so awesome, great job you two! Any plans for a keyboard version in the
future or will this always strictly be guitar tabs?

~~~
adrianh
Thanks! I definitely plan to add sheet music as a track type. It's
significantly more complicated than tabs, so it didn't make it for launch --
but I'd love to serve all my musician brothers instead of just guitarists. :-)

~~~
pserwylo
This is great to hear. I've been thinking of picking up the guitar to try and
learn again, but for the second coming try to ditch my tabs habit.

Thanks for the awesome tool.

------
squidsoup
This is great. Would love to see tab support for 4 and 5 stringed instruments
as well (5 st banjo, tenor banjo, mandolin etc)!

~~~
robotmay
Ukulele player here, I would also like this (though I suppose I could just tab
out the bottom 4 strings) :)

------
shawndrost
Wow -- amazing! My #1 feature request: annotate chords. I'm looking at Honey
Pie, and trying to figure out how to play Eb9 by looking at your fingers.

Possible bug report: I couldn't figure out how to exit looping mode, and had
to refresh the page.

Not sure if you can fix this: two-fingered left scrolling in the tab area
activates my browser's "back" function.

~~~
adrianh
Thank you! Yes, a few of the videos have chords marked on tab tracks (e.g.,
"Chord fingering" on <http://www.soundslice.com/yt/Y6ti5f-LHp4/>) but I'm
planning to add a first-class chord track type.

To exit looping mode, just press Pause? Or were you just trying to clear a
selection? (If the latter, just click anywhere in the timeline canvas.)

I have searched high and low for a fix to that two-fingered left scrolling in
Chrome, and there doesn't appear to be a way to fix it. :-( If anybody knows,
please tell me!

~~~
bdr
Calling preventDefault on the mousewheel event stops swipe navigation in
Chrome. You may want to restrict this to when the tab pane's scroll position
is 0.

~~~
adrianh
I have a preventDefault in there already, and it's still happening. :-/

------
tadruj
Awesome product. I tried to play a little, but the things are moving way too
fast even on half the speed (on AutoScroll). I suggest that besides tab
numbers that are moving fast, you also make the last one sticky on the edge.
PageScroll is OK. I hope you make 5 string version for Banjo soon :) Good
luck.

------
dlf
Awesome!

I'm sure someone else has already said it elsewhere in the comments, but I
find myself wanting to share the different demos with people and I'm sure it
would improve the viral coefficient. Toss some share buttons on there,
perhaps?

In any case, I'm going to take this for a spin next time I sit down with my
guitar. Nicely done!

~~~
adrianh
Thank you! :-)

How much does the lack of a share button prevent you from "manually" sending
the link to friends via Twitter/Facebook by copying and pasting? (I'm asking
honestly -- and I'd like to prevent the site from getting gunked up with share
links.)

~~~
dlf
I guess it's sort of a "don't make me think" sort of thing. If I see a share
button, I think "oh, I should share this!" or if I think "hey, I should share
this" but don't see a share link, there's just a little more friction to
actually sharing it (sounds super lazy, but it's true).

So, I might not think of sharing it without seeing a button, and if I do think
of sharing something, but requires me to copy, go to Facebook, write a note,
paste, go to Twitter and do the same thing, I'll just be like "oh, forget it."
(unless I'm really excited... I shared the general link on Facebook, but not
any individual song).

I would think of sharing as a feature, rather than clutter. Here's my user
story - "As a user, I want to share this tasty jam with my bandmate so we can
shred together" (decided to have fun with that one).

It may be going to far, but you might even want to make sharing a song a call
to action ("Did you enjoy this song? Share it with friends!" [followed by big
fat Facebook & Twitter buttons])

------
biscarch
It's cool, but it's got some usability issues for "playing along" unless you
already know the chords, etc. The 1/2 time was also pretty choppy for me.

Rocksmith [1], which can be described as Guitar Hero for real guitars and
basses, does a pretty nice job with the UI, difficulty levels and such. It
would be cool to see a more open version of Rocksmith where you could load up
tabs/songs on demand.

For reference, I wouldn't pay for Soundslice, but I have already shelled out
$100+ on Rocksmith (Game, Bass expansion, songs, cords, guitars, etc) and am
willing to shell out more (Ex: A Rush Pack just came out I believe.)

[1]
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=k...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=kUXcLfe8LQ4#t=48s)

------
freework
I've been teaching myself the guitar ove the past few months with a similar
method. I go on dylanchords.info, open up a tab, play the song on google Play,
then play along with my guitar. Dylan's songs have simple chords, so its ideal
for beginners. I've been at it for the past 4 or 5 months, and Im already
almost at the intermediary level, so this method of practice does work.

My suggestion: the interface for entering the tabs is not ideal. You should
invent a srt-like file format for entering chords. For instance a sing thats
the same three chords over and over again is tedious to enter through your
interface.

------
tucif
Aha! I remember Holovaty using a very cool interface (now part of soundslice)
showing up the parts and chords of a song on his talk at Pycon earlier this
year. It's good to see that it became this really cool project.

------
jrmattox1
Awesome. I am your target. I often troll YouTube for "[song name] + acoustic
cover" then find myself navigating the spammy chord/tab sites for the music.
Bringing it together is incredibly helpful for me. Well done!

------
tzm
You can learn more about how Adrian extracted musical information from sound..
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bGWytn-Ff9E>

------
serkanh
This is just fantastic. Wish you guys were around while i was trying to learn
how to play guitar. Seems like i m going to have to buy a acoustic guitar and
give it a second shot. Good job.

------
unoti
Holy cow! I'm blown away on so many levels. This is an amazing thing.

------
vidar
Adrian: You should update your HN profile with links to Soundslice

~~~
adrianh
Ah, thanks -- done.

------
phatbyte
Awesome awesome idea, one of the best projects I've seen on HN recently.
Congrats, and keep it going, as a guitar player myself I would pay for
something like this

------
mborromeo
This is very cool.

I usually don't see so much innovation in this market, but this is a very big
step forward if compared to the printed tabs spread in my house.

Congrats and keep up the good work!

------
hellcow
From one guitarist to another, this is absolutely amazing. It would be great
if numbers would scale down when zooming out—otherwise they overlap one
another.

------
owyn
This is very cool!

Have you seen vextab? <http://vexflow.com/vextab/>

It's a javascript library for displaying tablature and musical notation. It
uses its own text format for describing tablature, but it is pretty easy to
work with. I noticed that your tab doesn't have any slide/bend information,
which vextab does. It may not be as necessary because the audio is well
synchronized.

------
phaedryx
I wish there were a way to see only completed annotations instead of all of
them.

(It looks like the "latest by others" section is almost entirely incomplete
ones)

~~~
adrianh
This is a great point. There's a (low) threshold on how many annotations need
to be in a song before it shows up in "Latest by others" -- maybe a good quick
fix would be to raise that.

~~~
phaedryx
How about letting users mark their annotations as complete/in progress or
letting them estimate, e.g. 50% complete, 80% complete, 100% complete;
something I could filter against.

(btw, awesome site)

------
wazoox
Nothing happens for me (only the youtube video plays). Firefox 16.0.2 on Mac
OS X 10.6.8). JS Error:

[08:42:30,567] TypeError: this.yt_player.playVideo is not a function @
[http://media.soundslice.com/scripts/soundslice.min-f58020e4a...](http://media.soundslice.com/scripts/soundslice.min-f58020e4af284a830f36ea5da581a066.js:73)

------
bburky
Was just playing around with the YouTube JavaScript API myself, it's really
not that complicated. You can do some pretty cool things with it. Looks like
you're using the HTML5 YouTube player too, I haven't tried that.

I'm surprised by how rarely people integrate a YouTube player into sites, does
anyone have any other good examples?

------
tucson
Great stuff. I just played 20 minutes of guitar in a row. That did not happen
to me since years. Thank you very much for this tool.

The one thing I miss: if I search I don't get any video with already made
soundslice tabs. Even a search on 'nirvana' returns no result with soundslice
annotation even though there are some.

------
petroica
I didn't expect this to work nearly as well as it does. Wow. Very nice! Half
speed is an excellent touch, too.

------
dontfallisleep
That's an awesome application you have. The demos are really quite amazing,
but I am like dpcan, it would be nice to see a demo of a simpler song (say -
Rush - Limelight or something similar).

The guitar playing is amazing though and the application has a nice layout to
it and good use of HTML5. Well done.

------
nsedlet
A killer feature would be auto-generation of the tab from the audio. Then
you'd instantly have tons of content.

Does anyone know if this is remotely possible? I messed around briefly with
this a while back, and I remember it being very difficult to get a note (much
less a chord) from a noisy signal.

~~~
abstractbill
Monophonic pitch estimation isn't too hard these days (see e.g. the YIN
frequency estimator). Polyphonic pitch detection of even a single instrument
is a hard problem. Real music, with multiple instruments, becomes a very
challenging unsolved AI problem with current technology.

~~~
RobMcCullough
Translating pitch to a playable guitar tab would even more difficult than the
pitch detection. Unlike the piano, the same note can be played in multiple
places on the guitar neck. Auto-generating guitar tablature would require not
only pitch detection, but some kind of logic that would pick the most
appropriate string/fret depending on the surrounding notes/chords.

~~~
jtheory
In the example Django Reinhardt song, there's a bit where he plays the same
pitch a few times fretted, then a few times on the neighboring open string.

I can imagine software that would analyze fret noise, vibrato, timbre, hand
positions, etc. to get a decent shot at reproducing a performance --
basically, what a real player listens for when transcribing -- but right, this
is a really hard problem.

------
jack-r-abbit
I don't know anything about guitars or tabs... but as a developer I think this
site is beautiful!

------
gisenberg
Great work! Some things I'd like to see:

    
    
       - Ability to loop sections of a song. 
       - An easy way to restart the current song from beginning.
       - And, because I'm not great... Slower than half-speed playback.
    

Thanks for providing a great service!

~~~
timfrietas
Looping is in there already, i believe.

------
ryanlbrown
This is great. I would suggest one thing: try to make the scroll speed
independent of screen size. I can't read the notes with a fully maximized
window. Edit: found the zoom, but still, I shouldn't have to.

~~~
adrianh
Thanks for the feedback! Yes, coming up with the optimal initial zoom level is
a tricky compromise. Still need to tweak it.

~~~
fourneau
This is awesome on so many levels, being a youtube-taught guitar player, this
is right up my alley.

Two suggestions: Definitely make scroll speed a setting (similar to how
Rockband 'difficulty' is just them spacing things out further to make it
harder) and maybe a slower example? A slower example might be friendlier to
new players / more welcoming?

Edit: Also, when I signed up and checked out all the tabs... I ended up
getting 'Video not available'. Not sure if that's regional settings kicking in
(i.e Canada gets nothing)...

------
stickdick
Great idea but, even on half speed on the Super Mario example, the thing is so
jerky that the numbers on the tabs just blend together, I can't read a single
one of them.

MacBook Pro 2012, Chrome, 20/20 vision

~~~
Zombieball
Same problem here. I wouldnt say that the animation is jerky but just that
everything blends into a long motion blur. MacbookPro 2012. Tested in Chrome,
Firefox, and Safari.

~~~
adrianh
Sorry about that -- try changing "scrolling" from Autoscroll to Paged, and
that should fix it.

~~~
Zombieball
Ah cool, didn't notice that first time around. I'd suggest paged be the
default.

Looks great!

------
richbradshaw
On Chrome 25.0.1323.1 dev on OSX the Youtube video is completely broken, just
slightly off horizontal stripes of colour.

I doubt anyone else is getting that, but you might get bug reports about it.

~~~
dolphenstein
My nexus 7 didn't play video at all. The rest of it worked though, and looked
awesome!

------
nosecreek
This looks awesome. As a guitar player, I really hope you guys are successful
with this this. Is there a way to browse through all annotated videos, rather
that just recent ones?

------
peteTorrione
Looks great. Definitely needs a copy/paste functionality. I tried to tab
"blitzkrieg bop" (for the obvious reasons), and without copy/paste it's not so
fun.

But great site overall!

~~~
peteTorrione
Also, I'm constantly clicking to add multiple notes in one section, but
clicking just moves the time in the editor, until magically i convince it that
i want to add another note in the tab... I have no idea what I'm doing wrong.

~~~
pjmacklin
PJ here, Soundslice designer. I'm pretty sure your issue is that to add a
note, you have to hover over the particular string you want to add the note to
while you have a selection. You can also press 'A' to add a note to the next
available string. Does that help?

------
jcastro
This is really great, I was going to post to ask for just 4 strings, but I
suppose people can just reuse the bottom 4 guitar ones for bass?

Hope this takes off, really well done!

~~~
funksta
I asked Adrian via twitter, and bass (as well as standard notation) tracks are
planned for the future.

------
mcmire
Wow, that is cool for sure. One comment: set the default scrolling behavior to
"paged". I found that real-time movement was too blurry. Otherwise, great job!

------
doctororange
This is wonderful. Can't wait to get home and try playing along.

Top work!

------
bionicbrian
So awesome. Perfect example of "scratch your own itch" done really well

Like others said, perhaps I should take my guitar out of its case and get my
caluses back.

------
Avalaxy
Hmm, somehow it doesn't work for me. When I hit the Play button, nothing
happens. What's up with that?

Using Chrome Version 23.0.1271.64 m @ Windows 8 btw.

------
realrocker
This is the coolest thing I have seen in an year.

------
jw_
This is excellent.

------
Honzo
Awesome app. One suggestion: Make the tab numbers WAY bigger. Really hard to
read at the default settings.

Future feature: Lyrics with chords.

------
mengine
This is awesome. Any plans to add a speed slider vs 50%/Full? It would be
super helpful to slow down to 25% on some songs.

------
bryanh
Incredible work Adrian. +1 across the board.

------
stephenhandley
great idea and approach.

might be worth adding way to have the community mark a tab as complete. the
couple i checked other than the tutorial ones weren't finished.. made the
experience frustrating. i know its early and coverage will only improve, but
that might help smooth out that process.

------
misiti3780
i have been playing guitar for 10+ years, learned most of what i know via tabs
(but took some lessons). if this app takes off it would change the way people
learn guitar. i think it is awesome, but i might be hard to get people to
spend time annotating the songs.

------
pknerd
Amazing.

It will be interesting if you can share the implementation of this system in a
blog post. :)

------
marpi
For some reason it doesn't work on Chrome with AdBlock on. Just letting you
know

------
jameshsi
adding myself to the list of people who think this is absolutely amazing.

the last time i got excited about something like this there were rumors of
HTML tags for various chords and tablature signs.

super excited to see this in development!

------
noonespecial
Looping the selected chords I click... reactor grade win.

------
northband
Man that's really cool - nice job!

------
tambourine_man
No sound on Safari 6 Mountain Lion

------
jfaucett
everything about this is awesome. No critique just praise - great job!

------
benihana
This is incredible. Really interesting concept, fantastic execution. Great
level of polish. You should be incredibly proud of this because it's really
well done.

I love the Beatles and Yesterday is one of the few songs of theirs I just
can't play. This app helped me finally get it.

------
rorrr
I press the round play button, and nothing happens.

Chrome 23, Win7 here.

Here's the JS error:

    
    
        Uncaught TypeError: Object #<V> has no method 'playVideo' soundslice.min-f58020e4af284a830f36ea5da581a066.js:73

~~~
saraid216
I think something got changed in the last 30 minutes or so. I had it loaded
fine, let it run forever because Mario is hypnotic, then went to look at some
of the others and got this.

------
jQueryIsAwesome
Great! The ability to repeat the selected Chords is really nice. I would
suggest adding real musical notation in another timeline (to help people that
are learning it).

BTW, I'm getting a console error in some few videos: Cannot read property
'player' of undefined

~~~
adrianh
Thank you! Yes, standard notation is on the to-do list. It's obviously much
more complicated than tabs, so I opted not to do it for launch.

Is the console error happening consistently for certain videos, or is it
sporadic?

~~~
jQueryIsAwesome
After retry the error seems to have gone away; I guess that it was a problem
with YouTube not responding petitions but I'm not sure; I am using extension-
less Chrome in Windows 7.

